# Can anyone identify this building?



## Roger____ (Oct 5, 2015)

https://www.yooying.com/p/1619286964561577622_4414679149


----------



## pieterdv (Oct 11, 2017)

Try this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murdeshwar


----------

